# Found a cheap spline adapter for the Siemens 1PV5135 4WS14



## AntronX (Feb 23, 2009)

Can you share where you bought it?


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

AntronX said:


> Can you share where you bought it?


 Part # is NU1143B, and it should be available at most parts stores that sell Nissan parts. This part number is for the entire clutch disc, but you can look up the car for other parts: 1980 Nissan/Datsun 200SX 2.0L FI 4cyl (Manual Trans)

This is a picture of the disc installed on my old motor... fits tight, and perfect.


----------



## PeterS (Jul 30, 2013)

AntronX said:


> Can you share where you bought it?


Sure thing!

I got mine from a Swedish racing shop. They do ship to other countries, but they state that you have to pay up front. But if you use Visa or Mastercard it´s not a problem.

http://shop.klracing.se/sv/artiklar/drivlina/reserv-delar/index.html


----------



## luminarycrush (Jan 13, 2011)

Well this is a great find.

So, this is the part then?

http://shop.klracing.se/sv/artiklar/lamellcentrum-nissan-24-splines.html 

I'm not even sure what to call that in English... Googled around and nothing came up quickly, and translating lamell centrum didn't work out so well either.


----------

